# Plant id please



## rick42 (Nov 17, 2018)

Can anyone id this plant for me.


----------



## sbalabani84 (Oct 28, 2018)

Does not look a true aquatic. Could it be Selaginella sp.?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

sbalabani84 said:


> Does not look a true aquatic. Could it be Selaginella sp.?


Looks that way.


----------



## shrimpgal (Feb 27, 2014)

I have to agree doesnt look aquatic


----------

